# castrol edge



## giovanni8852 (Jan 7, 2010)

Have any of you guys tried castrol edge? It claims that its better than the castrol syntec but I was wondering if anyone has tried it or has looked into it? Thanks for your input


----------



## xanthus12v (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: castrol edge (giovanni8852)*

havent put in my dub but in some other rigs for people. my dad put it in his s10 and has run it for 5k and hasnt burned any oil and is still very clean. so far ive been happy with it. 
as far as technical data i havent looked into.


----------



## Dpassat08 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: castrol edge (giovanni8852)*

Hey. I put it in my 08 Passat TSI and I love it. No problem with it at all.


----------



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: castrol edge (Dpassat08)*

Is Edge a 502 oil? I am pretty sure it is not listed. Is it a Group III or IV oil?


----------



## Dpassat08 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: castrol edge (cmosentine)*

It isn't a 502 oil that's for sure. If I am not mistaken group IV.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: castrol edge (Dpassat08)*

The VW dealerships around where i am, are using Castrol edge 5w30 now.


----------

